

I broke Git :( - taylorbuley
http://ibrokegit.com/

======
sean_grant
Perhaps instead of "how to correctly do what I did wrong", you should do "how
to fix what I just did wrong". Knowing how to properly pull files is worthless
when the entire setup is borked without the user knowing what they did wrong.

~~~
robotmaxtron
I do think that the correct instructions should be there, but it should also
include how to fix it in the event that you didn't.

------
feld
That "abandon your DVCS" article from the other day should reference this as
yet another example of problems people just accept that they have to deal
with.

------
belovedeagle
This should be called "I didn't use git correctly, and it did precisely what
it was designed to do."

